# Log train for sale



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Here


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, thats a good deal, but a really far drive for me. Which log cars are they? long, short, or disconnects.

Thanks,
Aaron

Silver Creek & San Juan R.R.
Loyet Logging Company


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish you would come to Mississippi and landscape my railroad like yours! It looks really good. 
Ron


----------



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ron, me too especially now that winter is on the way. 
Aaron, the short WSL cars from Accucraft.


----------



## trainbuffjr (Jan 11, 2008)

is the set still for sale?


----------

